# Microsoft Fix it Solution Centre



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Mouse over in the left pane for automated solutions to your problems - here


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

handy all in one place


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quite a good site Tallin, well done for sharing


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice page, thanks for sharing


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks tallin.


----------

